

Stop selling your software for peanuts - irrlichthn
http://www.irrlicht3d.org/pivot/entry.php?id=1384

======
pif
> So here is a simple idea: Stop setting such a small amount of money as price
> for your software. _You are destroying the market with this._

> And if your competition offers a similar product for that 1-3 euro price?
> You might not believe it, but _people don 't seem to care that much._

Wow! "If by whisky" ...

